# A street corner in Lisbon



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello. !

After some time without boring you, I come to show some pictures from my diorama.



















Hope you like it. 

Regards



Xavier


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice. Thanks for posting. Could we have a few details about scale, materials ect.?

Harvey C.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nicely done, Xavier.... Very nicely done....


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi. !

This diorama are in 1:24 scale (exact) 
All you can see are scratchbuild.
The cobbles are small pieces of clay. Even some in the walkway. Others are made in wood. 
The streetcar is a scratchbuild copying an Occre model. 
At the start I was decide to finish the roofs with tiles, but at last, I build a small penthouse. 




























Thanks for watching 
Regards


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Xavier

Nice to see your art again, keep up the good work

Jerry


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

love the cobbles!

Harvey C


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Xavier, it was a pleasant surprise to see your diorama since I have visited Lisbon and ridden the trams ("electricos" as they call them there). You have captured the spirit well. Above is one of the many pictures I took there.

It was also a special experience visiting the transportation museum in Lisbon and seeing the preserved trolley cars built by Brill in Philadelphia, my birthplace.


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Bill !

I'm glad you like it. 
About Lisbon, here some reference picts I use to do this diorama. 














































And about Brill... I'm working in a Brill Gas Powered Unit in 1:32 scale, hope I can finish soon...

Thanks for your comments. 
Regards

Xavier


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Very realistic scene, in fact at first I thought it was the scene you modeled! Great details.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys are gonna have to start labeling your photos as to which is 1:1 and which is a smaller scale! I am getting confused.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Xavier, very fine detail! Looks like the real deal. Well done!

-Jim


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Again, thanks for your kind words and take your time to visit this post.
This is another version from the same subject. It's smaller ...





























Regards


----------



## punkin (Jun 13, 2015)

Fantastic! I love this.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow! Looks brilliant. Great work mate.


----------



## Xavier A. (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks guys !!


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Xavier Very nice diorama. Another touch that would really say Lisbon is to add the wonderful, colorful tiles you see on so many of the buildings. This would be time consuming but it would really set the locale.


----------

